# Droid 3 community



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

I love Rootzwiki but the community here for Droid 3 is severely lacking compared to XDA. We need some Droid 3 love up in here.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Example, there's been zero posts in this forum since I started this thread. :/


----------



## Yonnor (Jul 24, 2011)

Lol sorry I've been lurking and not really responding. I do agree with you though. I'm sure things will spark up once we get that custom recovery going.


----------



## dtdlurch (Jun 15, 2011)

I agree. Its really sad. Ive honestly fell out of the habit of checking this forum everyday. Hope it does pick up. Why doesn't the DROID 3 get any love? Not just in the forums but anywhere.

Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## pedwards3x (Jun 16, 2011)

Agreed. I'm determined to be more of an involved user rather that just a reader now. On this topic too I feel this D3 community is rather noobish as well. Seen a lot of guys making rookie errors without a safety net. If anyone needs help feel free to gtalk me or email me and I'll be glad to help with what I can. Whether it be with adb or simple modifications to your files now that we can do some fun stuff to our phones 

Email/gtalk: [email protected]


----------



## Tepes (Aug 29, 2011)

It is sad the lack of support for D3 around the forums. I chalk it up to a lack of recovery at this point. There is only so far we can really safely go. I've done the root thing, the new update (which is a vast battery improvement), the bloat freezing and even switched out my gmail for an inverted. I would love to dive into more things like the framework and more inversions but am frankly scared of screwing up this great phone at this point. And frankly there is only so much help I can offer not being someone who creates this stuff myself. Here's to the hope of a recovery and some rom love 

Sent from my Hitchhiker's Guide mark 2


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

I want to at least theme the bar AOSP but im scared to crack open SystemUI


----------



## pedwards3x (Jun 16, 2011)

I've got an aosp bar almost finished. SystemUI and framework mods aren't too bad to make. I'll be posting it soon if people want it.


----------

